# Our New Nubian Buckling :)



## Southern by choice (Aug 20, 2016)

Back in July we happened to be at our vets office, during the visit our vet asked if we were still looking for a buck. Long story short we made the trek out to Frog Flat Farms and brought home "Olaf".

We are in LOVE!  He is a big baby... and I mean a baby! 

Here he is last month at 5 months old. Just arrived home!



















Such a BABYLOVE!




His serious "look"




His "baby" look


 

@Goat Whisperer can tell you how silly he is.  TRULY the biggest baby we have ever had on our farm!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice Buck
The Eswards are super nice folks
My girls caravaned with them to Harrisburg PA


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 20, 2016)

We were very impressed with the breeder, and loved all the animals. They were all beautiful! Yes, just great folks!
I wanted to smuggle home a few doelings... I have to admit, these nubians have grown on me. 

I wasn't a fan of white nubians....all the white Nubs that I have seen never impressed me, until I saw this guys dam! Such a nice doe, loved putting my hands on her 

This lil dude has some nice animals behind him, I think he will cross nicely with Ruby! 

His sire is CH Frog Flat Long Lanky Nathaniel  and appraised @ 91EEE
His Dam is Frog Flat B&T Creamy Ingles 90VEEE

He is a typical standard breed buck, he isn't the brightest bulb in the bunch  He acts like a BIG BABY! He uses it too. Whenever it rains he wont go into his shelters, he WAILS and SCREAMS until I come rescue him  I go over and gently say "come on lil' Olaf" and he puppy dog prances to one of the buildings for shelter. No lead, he knows right where to go 

I have noticed that large breed bucks aren't quite as smart as the ND's and Mini's! I love em anyway!


----------



## TAH (Aug 20, 2016)

Congrats!!

He is adorable he looks big for five months.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 20, 2016)

I remember when Nathaniel got his 3rd leg
He also went BIS


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 20, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Nice Buck
> The Eswards are super nice folks
> My girls caravaned with them to Harrisburg PA



Is it just breeders in NC?    Honestly, everyone we have met is super nice, always helpful, and always encouraging.
I really love how the youth are encouraged as well.
Such a great group of breeders in NC!

Nathaniel was such a baby love. Have to admit- his size was quite intimidating but gentle as could be. Loved all the goats!

We are really hoping Ruby produces some nice kids. We hope to add a doe from different lines in the future. I don't want to keep doing minis with her. We have her offspring and we will work with them but Ruby is too special of a goat NOT to have some PB does from.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 20, 2016)

He has the same personality as his sire, he's just a big baby! I was up close and personal with Nathaniel and the other bucks, man were they huge! It was little scary, I'm not gonna lie  I don't worry about my bucks, but other adult bucks that are 3x my size is a little intimidating. I know a lamancha breeder that was almost killed by a Nubian buck, so I've been a bit weary. Once I got to his sire it wasn't as bad, they all have excellent temperaments, especially Nathaniel.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 20, 2016)

He's a cutie - congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 20, 2016)

I have to tell  you Nathaniel is a  biter
The year he went BIS in RM we were all standing there talking and he was rubbing on their daughter Christine and she was ignoring him and he bit her on her upper arm
She smacked him beside the head and told him he was pretty but not that pretty LOL
Left a bruise
I would also say don't just look for Nubians to breed him to look at   Sannens or Sannen / Nubian grades
They make really nice grades
And we know some people  that have some nice crosses


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 20, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I would also say don't just look for Nubians to breed him to look at Sannens or Sannen / Nubian grades
> They make really nice grades



  I do like grades. But I have so many breeds now... I mean I like it but that is the problem... I have to have bucks....
So I get a Saanen (which I wouldn't mind having at all!  ) and  then in a few years I 'd be like hmmm maybe I need a Saanen buck...

I keep trying to minimize. The Nubians are really for youngest DS. She loves the Nubians and Lamanchas- well any big goat really. She thinks the big goats are easier to handle then the dwarfs. 

Thanks @OneFineAcre  I have Saanens prancing in my head. 

MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 20, 2016)

Very handsome


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 20, 2016)

Yea - go ahead and blame him for that - BUT - it's all your fault I'm thinking of those funny looking earless goats.... GRRRRR!

Excuse me, I need to go pray for strength.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 20, 2016)

That buckling is huge! OK...  I have minis and Nigis but still! He's gorgeous too.  I love seeing pics of bucks like him on here because I never intend to have a full size buck (unless it's a meat goat) but boy do I love the looks of them! 

Shh no more encouraging getting more goats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 20, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> I do like grades. But I have so many breeds now... I mean I like it but that is the problem... I have to have bucks....
> So I get a Saanen (which I wouldn't mind having at all!  ) and  then in a few years I 'd be like hmmm maybe I need a Saanen buck...
> 
> I keep trying to minimize. The Nubians are really for youngest DS. She loves the Nubians and Lamanchas- well any big goat really. She thinks the big goats are easier to handle then the dwarfs.
> ...


You don't have to get into Sannens
They are just what most Nubian breeders use for experimentals
And I know some people with some
nice 50/50 grades
So if you got one of those to breed to your buck it might be good


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 20, 2016)

If you got a Sannen doe you could also breed to your LaMamcha buck
You could do 2 lines of grades with one doe 
And honestly you might be able to get a better doe


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 20, 2016)

I like him a LOT LOT. Gorgeous!


----------



## madelynmccabe (Aug 20, 2016)

Very pretty and handsome!! Love him


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 20, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Yea - go ahead and blame him for that - BUT - it's all your fault I'm thinking of those funny looking earless goats.... GRRRRR!
> 
> Excuse me, I need to go pray for strength.



  You will love the Lamancha. They really do steal your heart. It will probably be like how Ruby (Nubian) stole mine.
They are so different but so loving.



OneFineAcre said:


> If you got a Sannen doe you could also breed to your LaMamcha buck
> You could do 2 lines of grades with one doe
> And honestly you might be able to get a better doe



What do I do with all these grades?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 20, 2016)

We


Southern by choice said:


> You will love the Lamancha. They really do steal your heart


Well, I'm gonna cogitate on it for awhile.  Need to find a reputable breeder and do some studying...maybe next spring.   Already asked DH if he thought I would be crazy to bring in another breed.  His answer - YEP!  That almost guarantees it'll happen, lol!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 20, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> You will love the Lamancha. They really do steal your heart. It will probably be like how Ruby (Nubian) stole mine.
> They are so different but so loving.
> 
> 
> ...


You have Grand Champiom grades

You have BIS grades
I've seen grades go BIS


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 22, 2016)

@frustratedearthmother I'm looking at: http://www.whiteoakbenddairygoats.com/   and a couple others that are within my "reach" for this coming kidding season...   http://forrestpride.com/  &   http://www.lattedadairy.com/   What do all you Lamancha connoisseurs think of these breeders?   So many breeds, so few dollars


----------



## babsbag (Aug 22, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> What do I do with all these grades?



The same thing you do with all those purebreds.   I'm a firm believer that grades are hardier goats. JMO so don't beat me up.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 22, 2016)

@Latestarter, unless you are planning on showing there are a lot of good dairy goats out there that don't have the fancy herd names attached and many of them will milk the same or better and be a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 22, 2016)

I actually would like to show if I can find some helpers. I'd also like to provide quality animals for 4H and FFA folks.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 22, 2016)

Alrighty then, I'll let the people that follow those things give you an opinion on those breeders. I can't even remember my own name most of the time let alone those of goat herds.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 23, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> @frustratedearthmother I'm looking at: http://www.whiteoakbenddairygoats.com/   and a couple others that are within my "reach" for this coming kidding season...   http://forrestpride.com/  &   http://www.lattedadairy.com/   What do all you Lamancha connoisseurs think of these breeders?   So many breeds, so few dollars



Yep. They are all the "normal" show names... that produce beautiful animals. At least for the Lamanchas.

@babsbag  is right though. There are many that once had the "name" but grew older retired from showing but they provided the start for the known names now. Many still do LA's and milktest but no more ribbons as they retired from showing. Often people get the animals and start their breeding programs but their farm name is not known and they cannot charge the same big money. 

Personally I think you should get good clean tested animals to start with but not necessarily break the bank in doing so. These will be your first goats and you have a big learning curve ahead of you.

We have never shown because I am paranoid of my goats picking up something. This year we are... well @Goat Whisperer  is... I will be dividing the herd. Show goats will be in one field. I can't risk it. 
GW wants to show my Lamanchas but I am still not sure. Right now I think she can stick with her herd of Nigerians....
My vets shake their head and would rather us not show. Yet it is a lot of fun to watch and I know my youngest DD wants to show. So maybe Little DD and Goat Whisperer can have their show field and my foundation does can stay where they are. 

I dunno.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 23, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> My vets shake their head and would rather us not show.



And yet I know of three vets that do show their own goats; but one does house her herd in her trailer when showing. She won't use the provided pens. It only takes one time but I  have many friends that show with no problems.

Personally I find goat shows dull and boring and I am just not interested or tempted in the least to spend hours and days waiting so I can walk my goat in circles for a few minutes. If I was truly wanting some teeth behind my claims that I have quality animals I would do LA and milk test and skip the shows. Ribbons don't milk.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 23, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> He is a typical standard breed buck, he isn't
> the brightest bulb in the bunch  He acts like a BIG BABY! He uses it too. Whenever it rains he wont go into his shelters, he WAILS and SCREAMS until I come rescue him  I go over and gently say "come on lil' Olaf" and he puppy dog prances to one of the buildings for shelter. No lead, he knows right where to go
> 
> I have noticed that large breed bucks aren't quite as smart as the ND's and Mini's! I love em anyway!



He is actually super smart....he has you trained to not only come when he calls but to come out in the rain and "lead" him back to shelter.

Honestly i find my large breeds to be mostly much smarter then the mini's we own and the ND we had...by comparison they actually seemed downright stupid. Our mini's you can drop grain/treats literally right next to them and they look at you and yell because your not giving them anything. DH bounced apple chunks off their backs in an effort to get them to notice and they didnt have a clue. They also perpetually get their heads....(yes heads they have no horns)stuck in one spot on the feeder where that particular hole overlaps and is to small for them to get their head out...mind it is a 360 degree feeder ment to stick a full 4X5 round bale in. 

Our alpine buck learned where to jump the fence, even when we change it so he cant he just looks at the ground and finds the next highest spot and jumps it again...takes him roughly 20 minutes to find a new spot lol. He also opens all the doors and gates in the barn, even when we change latches it only keeps him in for a day or two. 

We have resigned to the fact that he will just roam the property and the road....our neighbors dont seem to care much and most always slow down when going past our place lol.

All that being said i really love my mini does...so i will never admit to DH that i too think they are some burned out light bulbs.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 23, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> @frustratedearthmother I'm looking at: http://www.whiteoakbenddairygoats.com/   and a couple others that are within my "reach" for this coming kidding season...   http://forrestpride.com/  &   http://www.lattedadairy.com/   What do all you Lamancha connoisseurs think of these breeders?   So many breeds, so few dollars



Don't know too much about them, but they seem to have nice goats.

The one who was the reserve breeder at National 2 years ago is probably still charging a premium for all of their animals.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 23, 2016)

babsbag said:


> And yet I know of three vets that do show their own goats; but one does house her herd in her trailer when showing. She won't use the provided pens. It only takes one time but I  have many friends that show with no problems.
> 
> Personally I find goat shows dull and boring and I am just not interested or tempted in the least to spend hours and days waiting so I can walk my goat in circles for a few minutes. If I was truly wanting some teeth behind my claims that I have quality animals I would do LA and milk test and skip the shows. Ribbons don't milk.



Our vet shows goats and we know another vet that shows with us as well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 23, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> @frustratedearthmother I'm looking at: http://www.whiteoakbenddairygoats.com/ and a couple others that are within my "reach" for this coming kidding season... http://forrestpride.com/ & http://www.lattedadairy.com/ What do all you Lamancha connoisseurs think of these breeders? So many breeds, so few dollars



Wish I could answer your question - but I don't have any LaManchas (yet).  I'm going to start thinking about it next spring.  But, browsing their website has me  !


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 23, 2016)

I was more trying to "enable" you FEM...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 23, 2016)

I see, lol!   That's what I get for answering before I read!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 23, 2016)

babsbag said:


> And yet I know of three vets that do show their own goats; but one does house her herd in her trailer when showing. She won't use the provided pens. It only takes one time but I  have many friends that show with no problems.
> 
> Personally I find goat shows dull and boring and I am just not interested or tempted in the least to spend hours and days waiting so I can walk my goat in circles for a few minutes. If I was truly wanting some teeth behind my claims that I have quality animals I would do LA and milk test and skip the shows. Ribbons don't milk.





OneFineAcre said:


> Our vet shows goats and we know another vet that shows with us as well.



Most of my vets have shown in the past one form of livestock or another. I think they just know how fanatical I am. 


I am coming around... @OneFineAcre  & @babsbag  and many of those we have gotten goats from are very encouraging about it all.
I just struggle with it.     There are many I know that do milk test and LA but just won't show. 

I guess to put it in perspective- it is like watching your first child head off to kindergarten that first day. Your happy and terrified all at the same time!  

@OneFineAcre  was a really great example of how he keeps his animals at the shows, it was VERY encouraging. AND the people so far (from the show world) have really been great.

Shows IMO are alot of fun to watch!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 23, 2016)

My only experience with showing has been showing other people's goats and my own buckling once. The buck show was at 11:00 PM and I was totally wiped before it even started. I have also spent the day with an ill mannered buckling for a judges training. While I learned a lot about goats I also learned that showing is not for me. Too much leeway it what wins and what doesn't. Beauty is in the eye of the judge. If a goat is first in one ring and doesn't even place in the next are they good or not?

And then you have the home grown 4h or FFA goat trying to compete against the big guns that spend 1000s on a goat and it really takes all of the fun out of it. Many times it is all about money and what you can afford. I know someone that was raising Toggs and losing to the same breeder every time so she switched to Nubians, got daddy to buy her a $1000 goat and now she wins.  Money ...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 23, 2016)

babsbag said:


> My only experience with showing has been showing other people's goats and my own buckling once. The buck show was at 11:00 PM and I was totally wiped before it even started. I have also spent the day with an ill mannered buckling for a judges training. While I learned a lot about goats I also learned that showing is not for me. Too much leeway it what wins and what doesn't. Beauty is in the eye of the judge. If a goat is first in one ring and doesn't even place in the next are they good or not?
> 
> And then you have the home grown 4h or FFA goat trying to compete against the big guns that spend 1000s on a goat and it really takes all of the fun out of it. Many times it is all about money and what you can afford. I know someone that was raising Toggs and losing to the same breeder every time so she switched to Nubians, got daddy to buy her a $1000 goat and now she wins.  Money ...



I can't deny that is often the case.  You definitely see the money .


----------



## babsbag (Aug 23, 2016)

@OneFineAcre  There is always the exception. But we see the same judges year after year at our local shows and they know the people and the names before they ever see the goat. I know it plays a part in who wins, even if it is subconsciously. And many of the breeders that are winning are also judging; just too inbred for my liking.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 23, 2016)

@Latestarter

I do like some of the lamanchas on the websites you posted. Didn't spend a whole lot of time but briefly looked.

I don't know what does you are looking to reserve kids out of.

Something @OneFineAcre said on the forum a while back ago is something every goat owner needs to keep in mind, especially when you are a newbie and trying to go with the biggest name you can get...
"Their best doe may be better than my best doe but their worst doe isn't any better than my worst doe"

I have seen people spend big $ on kids from an unproven goat all for the name, only to be disappointed later. Sometimes that isn't best.
I almost did this years ago, when I was new to this kind of thing.  It didn't work out (does were FF that had bucklings). I can honestly say that I think that was one of the best things that could have happened. The dams general appearance was great but her udder was   even though the doe carried a "big" name.

Now with that being said- breeders with "big names" obviously have some big accomplishments under their belts! I am benefiting from breeders that have been breeding for 30+ years and have most everything dialed in. 
Just remember the balance.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 23, 2016)

babsbag said:


> @OneFineAcre  There is always the exception. But we see the same judges year after year at our local shows and they know the people and the names before they ever see the goat. I know it plays a part in who wins, even if it is subconsciously. And many of the breeders that are winning are also judging; just too inbred for my liking.


I was really more referencing the $$$$
But I think some have an advantage due to reputation 
We try as best as we can to get new judges each year


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 23, 2016)

@Southern by choice 
There is a guy Jeremy has a post one the Piedmont FB page for a couple of Nubian does for sale
I don't know his farm name but I recognize him from Mtn Fair and Shelby
He has nice animals and usually places well
Frog Flat could probably give you the scoop


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 23, 2016)

I saw that earlier, I wasn't sure if I wanted her to know


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks @OneFineAcre 

I am doomed. I am also thankful.
Having so many great goat enthusiasts around me sure does make it interesting.

Me: No more goats
Me: Well maybe a few more of the right goats
Me: Sigh
Me: picks up phone calls about said goats
Me to DH: Honey we need to go pick up a few goats
DH: SIGH- How much do I get out of the bank and where do I need to go?

GW: Acts completely innocent
OFA: Hey I just thought I'd pass on the info.

Me again: ------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 23, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Thanks @OneFineAcre
> 
> I am doomed. I am also thankful.
> Having so many great goat enthusiasts around me sure does make it interesting.
> ...



Maurine just came in and I mentioned to her
She agreed that he is a nice fellow and has good animals


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 23, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Thanks @OneFineAcre
> 
> I am doomed. I am also thankful.
> Having so many great goat enthusiasts around me sure does make it interesting.
> ...



Oh 
And I'm messaging someone now about a Sannen or 50/50 for you now


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 23, 2016)

How about this
Your youngest needs to start her show herd
2 Yearlimg Sannens already bred to
a Nubian buck
Very nice herd both Sannens and Recorded Grades
Started with really good Sannens because Chris at SS will really help you out and doesn't mind being beaten by her own animals
$350 each


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice nubian kid!




babsbag said:


> And then you have the home grown 4h or FFA goat trying to compete against the big guns that spend 1000s on a goat and it really takes all of the fun out of it. Many times it is all about money and what you can afford. I know someone that was raising Toggs and losing to the same breeder every time so she switched to Nubians, got daddy to buy her a $1000 goat and now she wins. Money ...



I am excited to be getting some of our better quality animals into 4H kids hands for reasonable prices. I am not thrilled with the quality of the average market boers available here and I saw 2 goats at  the county fair that clearly had $$$ behind them swoop the game .... This year hopefully, our goats will be going to some 4H kids and maybe they will give that money a run for it!

I like hooking up kids with nice show quality nigerian does/doe kids that I know will compete well. I am hoping to hook the next generation of goat addicts early by sharing nice stock so they can get excited about winning .


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 23, 2016)

ragdollcatlady said:


> Nice nubian kid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with you 100 percent about the kids


----------



## Sweetened (Aug 31, 2016)

Awh! Those ears! Congrats.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 11, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Back in July we happened to be at our vets office, during the visit our vet asked if we were still looking for a buck. Long story short we made the trek out to Frog Flat Farms and brought home "Olaf".
> 
> We are in LOVE!  He is a big baby... and I mean a baby!
> 
> ...


Frog Flat Farm was Premier Nubian Breeder at NC Mountain State Fair


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 11, 2016)

We have been trying to follow everyone... GW is at R's place taking care of her goats...  she is tracking everyone. 
Don't know how she did yet.

I did see some pics... So happy for them! (Frog Flat)
Funny - I was cleaning out some folders and saw I had their number from 2 years ago... 

You know the buck I sent you pics of? His dam was 1st in 5yr old and up and his half sister did.... ok I can't remember now.
It was her first show and we are so happy for her! Her young does did well too.

 I just had the biggest scare... one of the kids came in and said one of the baby boys was out.

ISAAC!  

The bottom chain wasn't on the bottom of the gate and he pushed it open. Thank goodness he knows where the people are and the hay bale!
AND it was all of what had to be under a minute because their water bucket had just gotten refilled. The hose was still running.
I guess GW and I will need to put a board up so it can't get pushed out even if the chain isn't on.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 11, 2016)

Yesterday afternoon Francis (LGD) showed up on my porch and then Sigueme (LGD) was right behind him. Caught them and headed back to the barn. The goats were out...about 40 of them. UGH!!! They enjoyed next year's blackberry vines  so they had been out for awhile. Called DH and it took us probably about 30 minutes to convince them all to go back in the barn. it would be two and one out, over and over again. Of course the dogs got out again and took off. So do I catch goats or dogs? I would have caught the dogs, DH wanted to catch the goats and I didn't want to fight so the goats won.  Took another 20 minutes to find the dogs.  Fortunately Mia didn't come out with everyone else. Figures that the worst dog in the barn was the best one.  Very glad that we live about 1/4 mile from the highway.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 11, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> @Southern by choice
> There is a guy Jeremy has a post one the Piedmont FB page for a couple of Nubian does for sale
> I don't know his farm name but I recognize him from Mtn Fair and Shelby
> He has nice animals and usually places well
> Frog Flat could probably give you the scoop


Jeremy had the Grand Champiom


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 11, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Jeremy had the Grand Champiom



  I don't have any $$$ to buy  any does.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 11, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> We have been trying to follow everyone... GW is at R's place taking care of her goats...  she is tracking everyone.
> Don't know how she did yet.
> 
> I did see some pics... So happy for them! (Frog Flat)
> ...


Rumor has it Isaac"s grand dam is going to be at the state fair
She was at Mt Fair


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 12, 2016)

We were at the Dairy Goat Show at Fayetteville, TN yesterday. There were some beautiful animals there and we made some good contacts for both Alpines and Saanen.

The Nubian vocalists had everyone grinning but  they aren't on our short list right now.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 22, 2017)

Now how did this old thread become a "BYH featured thread" ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 22, 2017)

He just turned 1 year old and is a handsome boy! He weighs in at 144# on his first birthday, gonna be a big boy!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 22, 2017)

I was just going to ask why you hadn't updated this old featured thread while you're here! He is so handsome!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 22, 2017)

Thank you! So far I'm liking how he is maturing. His breeder seems very happy too, so that is good 

He is a giant puppy. Thinks he's a big baby


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 22, 2017)

So cute. And I'm not a huge Nubian fan. But he looks solid and not all gangly like a lot of nubians I see. I like that.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 22, 2017)

I love him! He's gorgeous! And huge! 

Mine come from slooow maturing lines size wise but eager to breed none the less hahaha. Only about 44# less than your guy and seem so much smaller than him! But they aren't one yet lol.


----------



## TAH (Feb 22, 2017)

Did you end up wethering him? 

Love his looks! 

I like the looks of mini nubians!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 22, 2017)

I think you might have us confused with someone else, we never had any intentions of wethering this guy! His purpose here is to breed our Nubian doe, Ruby.  

Thinking I'd like to get him into the ring next year.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2017)

@TAH this is a standard Nubian - we bought him as a herdsire so no weathering! Our Mini Nubian is just about to turn 1 and he is about 95-100 lbs but he is a bit fat.
This boy "Olaf" is huge 144 lbs and will be a big boy when mature.

@samssimonsays I saw that pic you sent of that buck - The black one... is he the sire to yours? He is HUGE! Pretty too!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 22, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> @TAH this is a standard Nubian - we bought him as a herdsire so no weathering! Our Mini Nubian is just about to turn 1 and he is about 95-100 lbs but he is a bit fat.
> This boy "Olaf" is huge 144 lbs and will be a big boy when mature.
> 
> @samssimonsays I saw that pic you sent of that buck - The black one... is he the sire to yours? He is HUGE! Pretty too!


No he's not but holy crap is he giant lol. I would have loved to have brought him home.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 22, 2017)

What's considered a "good" size for a full grown nubian buck? Just curious!


----------



## TAH (Feb 22, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Ruby has never not taken on a first breeding.
> Since we got our young buck we have bred her and she hasn't taken.
> Today she cycled right on the nose again 3weeks since her last cycle.
> We brought Olaf up and this time I watched closely as to why and what is going on... basically every time there is never an arch or anything to show he actually bred her.
> ...





> I am concerned over our Baby boy Olaf but if for some reason there is something really wrong we will wether him and he will be our pet. We adore Olaf.
> Maybe he is just not mature enough.


I got these from your kidding thread

I was just wondering


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 22, 2017)

He is just slow maturing like his sire. We had our vet look at him to be sure.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2017)

@TAH  oh I see... yes vet thinks he is just slow to mature. 

On another note @TAH  MoClone our Kiko girl is due on the 2nd  (day 150) 
She looks like she may have triplets. Really would like does out of her.


----------



## TAH (Feb 22, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> @TAH  oh I see... yes vet thinks he is just slow to mature.
> 
> On another note @TAH  MoClone our Kiko girl is due on the 2nd  (day 150)
> She looks like she may have triplets. Really would like does out of her.


Glad he thinks he is slow maturing! 

Hope she kids well and she has does for you!


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 23, 2017)

Olaf is handsome!   Will be huge when grown.

I have some Saanen X Nubians, as mentioned much earlier in this thread.  Great udders, nice size, pleasant to handle and low key voice (Saanen trait).    My doe was the Saanen, buck is reg Nubian.

So, my Nubian is 32" tall, 250# ish .......goes where he pleases, will hurdle most fences, tame as a kitty and good producer with huge dairy background.   This Green Gables registered buck has outgrown his "mini" registration & background!   But I often get the smaller kids at maturity, especially when he is crossed on the mini-nub does.    Sooooo, since I have 3 daughters of the Saanen X Nub, I need to have another buck.  What a shameful place to be -- needing to buy a buck


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 23, 2017)

Pictures, pictures, pictures!  @Mini Horses   He sounds awesome!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 23, 2017)

@Mini Horses what % is your guy? 

He is short (for a standard Nubian) but sounds very stocky! You are fine to post a pic of him on here!  SBC's PB mini Nubian buck looks like a body builder  His sire was a Green gables buck too.


----------

